# Osmo oil on top of Danish oil?



## Daffodil (5 Apr 2018)

Hello

I have a couple of coats of Danish oil on my kitchen work surfaces and I believe that Osmo TopOil is more durable. Can I put this on the work surfaces on top of the Danish oil? I also have a wooden draining board for the sink with Osmo Oil. I would like this to be the same colour as the work surfaces and so can I use the Danish oil over the Osmo Oil. Thanks for any help with this. 

Kind regards

Sherylin


----------



## MikeG. (5 Apr 2018)

It won't work. Danish includes so much in the way of dissolved solids that it builds up a layer on the surface akin to varnish. Unless that has worn away completely* the Osmo won't be absorbed into the wood.

*Even then, I suspect that it won't work. Think of Danish oil as a varnish with a bit of oil added and you'll get an idea of why not.


----------



## Daffodil (5 Apr 2018)

Thanks - that answers the question about Osmo Oil on the Danish Oil work surfaces. How about Danish Oil over Osmo Oil for the draining board? Might that work?


----------



## MikeG. (5 Apr 2018)

Try it on some scrap. I don't think you've a high chance of success, but more to the point, I don't see what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## Daffodil (5 Apr 2018)

Thanks. It's because the Danish oil has a colour in it. And I would like the draining board (already with clear Osmo oil on it) to match the work surfaces (already with coloured Danish oil). The draining board was bought treated with Osmo oil and so I don't have a scrap to experiment with unfortunately.


----------



## ED65 (6 Apr 2018)

Daffodil":17fkjpa1 said:


> ...I would like the draining board (already with clear Osmo oil on it) to match the work surfaces (already with coloured Danish oil). The draining board was bought treated with Osmo oil and so I don't have a scrap to experiment with unfortunately.


It's worth trying but I would expect you won't get quite the same depth of colour because as a rule finishing processes aren't commutative. If you aren't familiar with the term it means you don't get the same result in any order. 

So for example oil on top of shellac gives a completely different effect to oil and then shellac. This isn't as extreme as that but I'd expect the colouring ability of the tinted Danish oil to be reduced a lot or a little when it's not going directly on to bare wood initially.


----------



## Daffodil (6 Apr 2018)

Thanks for your helpful replies - I do appreciate it.


----------

